# Nachtangeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet



## pfantomas (28. August 2005)

Hatten bei unserer letzten Session eine heiße Diskusion mit dem Förster, der für das Landschaftsschutzgebiet in dem unser Vereinsweiher liegt, zuständig ist.
Seiner Meinung nach fällt das Aufstellen von Bivvys und das Übernachten unter wild campieren, was in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet verboten ist. 
Jetzt gibt es natürlich unterschiedliche Meinungen diesbezüglich:
Ein Zelt ist erst ein Zelt, wenn es einen Boden hat und geschlossen ist. Also ist ein Bivvy mit Boden ohne Frontteil noch kein Zelt. Oder das Bivvy hat keinen Boden und darf also ein schließbares Frontteil besitzen. 
Das Nachtangeln ist bei uns definitiv erlaubt.
Habe mir im Internet das Landesfischereigesetz und die Landesfischereiverordnung für Rheinland Pfalz geholt und durchgelesen aber nichts passendes gefunden. Bei der Suche nach einem Landschaftsschutzgesetz für unseren Kreis bin ich gescheitert.
Im Gewässer-Erlaubnisschein steht ebenfalls nichts drin.

Also bleibt immer noch die Frage:
Wo hört Nachtangeln auf und fängt Wildcamping an?
Wo ist das schriflich verankert?
Welche rechtliche Grundlagen gibt es?

Wie ist das bei Euch geregelt, bzw. kennt Ihr die gesetzlichen Grundlagen oder wisst, wo alles geschrieben steht?

Wäre für Input dankbar

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet*

Laut der Rechtsprechung ist der Verwendungsweck ausschlaggebend, obs Campen (Verboten) oder Lagern (Erlaubt) ist. Mit Boden oder nicht hat das so erstmal absolut nichts zu tun.

Ausschlaggebend ist also das Gesamterscheinungsbild. Mit Campingbestuhlung, Grill, und, und, und, ists Campen.

Aufs Nötigste Beschränkt ists nur ein Wetterschutz.
Dafür ist der fehlende Boden nur 1 Aspekt unter vielen. Dito der Frontteil, dieser aber ein recht wichtiger, da es dann richtung Bivak geht und kaum mehr als Zelt anzusehen sein wird. 

(Mit ganz fehlender Überdachung könnte man wohl auch mit der vollen Schrebergartenausstattung nicht campen. Dagegen ists mit einem Hauszelt wohl immer Camping.)

Einen angemessenen Wetterschutz darf man als Angler aber immer aufstellen, alles andere käme einer unbilligen Einschränkung des Angelns auf Schönwetter gleich. Darüber gibts ein Urteil.

Also die Fragestellung ist: Ist das auch für aussenstehende wirklich Angeln was Ihr betreibt, oder gehts eher so die Richtung gemütliches Beisammensitzen in der Natur mit nebenher Angel im Wasser?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## pfantomas (28. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet*

@ Holger

Also es war eindeutig erkennbar, zu welchem Zweck wir am Wasser waren. Es standen 3 Bivvys (grün) mit natürlich 3 Liegen (grün) drin. Am Ufer standen 3 Rodpods mit Angeln drauf. Außer den Trollies war sonst nichts in der Gegend verteilt. Kein Grill, kein Müll, keine Musik, also perfekt in die Natur integriert.

Trotzdem mußten wir uns die Sprüche vom Förster anhören und mangels eigenen Kenntnissen erst mal schlucken, was er uns vorgeworfen hat. Erst mal ohne Konsequenzen, aber ob das in Zukunft ebenso abläuft weiß man nicht.
Deswegen auch meine Anfrage, wie die Gesetzeslage ist bzw. wie und wo man sich schlau machen kann. 
Es kann sein, daß in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet etwas andere Regeln gelten. So hab ich das zumindest interpretiert.
Um etwas vorbereiteter zu sein, falls es zu einer erneuten Konfrontation kommt, bräuchte ich halt Input. Vielleicht weiß der ein oder andere etwas, was weiterhilft.

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Anglerfreunde (28. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet*

Hallo Thomas,

dieses Thema ist so alt................... Als ich selbst noch ein "Ansitz-Angler" auf Karpfen war, musste ich mir auch immer wieder Sprüche anhören, dass ich am Campen sei. 
Hierzu sei aber folgendes gesagt. Ein Zelt ist ein Zelt mit "FESTEN" Boden. Alles andere sind "Unterstellmöglichkeiten" und dienen gegen schlechtes Wetter, ansonsten würde man Bivys auch 180 cm hoch bauen, was sie aber in der Regel nicht sind. 
Und selbst ein Grill kann dir nicht verwehrt werden, wenn nicht ausdrücklich das "Grillen" durch ein Schild verboten wurde oder eine lesbare "Anordnung" zu erkennen ist. Man stelle sich vor, du möchtest 2-3 Tage zum Angeln in die freie Natur, und sollst dich nur von Wasser ernähren |kopfkrat. 
Fazit: Solange euer Verein dort ein Gewässer hat und nichts in eurer Satzung steht, brauchst du keine Befürchtungen haben.
Frage doch mal den Förster ob Jäger mit ihren Hochsitzen dann "Wonungen" gebaut haben.  Du siehst, es beisst sich alles sehr. Im schlimmsten Fall , was kann dir denn passieren - 10 Jahre Steinbruch?

Viel Erfolg #6
Kay


----------



## Gunnar. (28. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet*




> Wo hört Nachtangeln auf und fängt Wildcamping an?
> Wo ist das schriftlich verankert?
> Welche rechtliche Grundlagen gibt es?


 

Na das Thema ist ein Quell ewiger Freude.Auch ich habe mich mal vor einiger Zeit damit ausführlich beschäftigt und bin zu keinem pos. Ergebnis gekommen was die nachvollziebare und nachlesbare Gesetzgebung betrifft.Ein Anfrage bei gewissen Ministerien auf Landesebene brachte auch nichts.

Da auch schon diverse Auseinandersetzungen an den verschiedenen Gewässer hatte kann ich ja mal meine Erfahrungen zum besten geben.



*Ganz wichtig, was jetzt kommt sind meine Erfahrungen wie ich sie erlebt habe.Mir ist klar das einiges in anderen Gegenen ganz anders gesehen bzw. gehandhabt wird.*



Ich fange mal damit an wenn ich mal eine Nacht über am Teich bleiben will.

Wann immer der Vorwurf des Schwarzcamping kommt frage ich den Knaben was er denn darunter versteht. Der Hintergrund ist der , das es um den Grund meines Aufenthaltes am Teich geht.Denn ich als Angler kann mich ja auf Grundlage meines Hobbys am Teich aufhalten und mich mit geeingneten Mitteln vor den Unbilden der Natur schützen.Der Camper hingegen hält sich aus was für Gründen auch immer am Teich auf, darf dies aber zB. aus umweltschutzlichen Gründen nur auf ausgewiesen Plätzen.

Jetzt komm aber der Moment wo der Kontrolleur das Zelt ins Spiel bringt.Meinetwegen kann er es Zelt nennen , für mich ist es ein Wetterschutz. Und auf die Frage wie denn der Herr Kontrolleur "Wetterschutz" definieren will kann er garantiert keine Antwort geben.

Weiter im Detail , egal wie das "Zelt" auch aussieht , ob geschlossen oder nicht , ob groß oder klein (  mit ner Megaprotzhauszeltvilla hat mann dann schlechte Karten , siehe Holger's " Erscheinungsbild" )  ausschlaggebend ist hier bei uns immer der Boden. Über den Boden wird hier aber nicht Zelt oder nicht Zelt definiert , sondern es geht nur um die Tatsache das der Boden die darunterliegende Vegetation beschädigt.

Wenn nun aber der Kontrolleur stur bleibt? Und er meint ich müsse aber das Angeln einstellen und oder das Zelt abbauen? Was dann? Denn immerhin muß ich ja seinen Aufforderungen Folge leisten ( wenns ein Fischereiaufseher ist , bein nem Förster stellt sich die Frage nicht)!!........ Ist mir egal ich , bleib dann auch stur und bleibe. Dann kommt das übliche , er droht mit Anzeige oder Polizei. Anzeige? Hat noch nie einer durchgezogen. Kein Wunder bei der Rechtslage. Ja aber Polizei?? Gelassen bleiben , ihm "anbieten" das ich selber die Polizei rufe da er mich hier belästigt. Dann geben die meisten auf. Bis jetzt kam nur einmal Polizei und leider , leider konnten die sich nicht meiner sachlichen und ruhigen Argumentation entziehen   Na nicht ganz , Die Leute waren sauer das sie wegen so einer Kleinigkeit rauskommen mußten und haben dem Kontrolleur das auch deutlich zu verstehen gegeben.



Viel schwerer wirds in Puncto Schwarzcampen wenn mann mehrere Tage am Teich bleiben will. Denn dann kommen Sachen zum tragen die leider eindeutig dem Campen zuzuorden sind.

- Länge des Aufendhaltes am Gewässer und Standzeit des Zeltes.................

Ab einer gewissen Anzahl an Tagen /Nächten am Teich wird es mit der Argumentation schwer. Hab dann immer nach einer Zeitvorgabe gefragt und gesagt das ich dann nach Ablauf der Zeit  das Zelt nen haben Meter weiter links neuaufbaue bzw die Angelstelle für ne Minute verlasse und wieder neuanfange.



_ Nahrungsmittelzubereitung........................

Am Teich die mitgebrachte Stulle essen? Kein Problem. Aber selber Essen kochen braten oder grillen?Leute das geht daneben. Das riecht nach Camping. Daher grille ich nie am Teich. Der Kocher ist außer beim Essenmachen immer "versteckt" und bei Kontrollen zeig ich immer Dinge vor die mann kalt ohne zu kochen oä. essen kann.



-Umweltschutz..............

Bis jetzt habe ich darunter immer Müllentsorgung verstanden und das die Angelstelle sauber hinterlassen wird.

Aber ne , vor einem Jahr stand ich vor einem anderen Problem.Da hatte ich ne Kontrolle von einer Naturparkbehörde. Ja und die wollten wissen wo ich denn die Hinterlassenschaften des menschlichen Verdauungsprozesses lasse bzw. wie ich diese entsorge. Kein Problem dacht ich und erklärte ihnen wozu ich einen Spaten mithatte. Nene is nicht sagten sie dann , so einfach im Wald kacken sei verboten wegen Überdüngung und so weiter. Erst dacht ich nu wolln se mich ver*******rn.Aber ne , die blieben dabei. Mein Neffe hatte dann die Idee. . Er zeigen ihnen nen leeren Boilieeimer u. meine das wir diesen bei Bedarf "zupflastern" und den Inhalt dann zu Hause entsorgen.Damit war das Thema durch.......................



Bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt habe ich noch nie eine Angelstelle verlassen müssen.Vieleicht hatte ich aber auch einfach nur Glück...........................................


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet*



			
				Anglerfreunde schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst ein Grill kann dir nicht verwehrt werden, wenn nicht ausdrücklich das "Grillen" durch ein Schild verboten wurde oder eine lesbare "Anordnung" zu erkennen ist.



Das vergiss aber mal ganz schnell. Offenes Feuer (alles was man nicht sofort ausmachen kann) ist insbesondere in Wald und Flur Deutschlandweit nicht gestattet. Und zum "Wald" zählen dabei oft durchaus auch Felder und Wiesen. Wenn der Förster das bei Euch duldet, oder noch nicht mitbekommen hat, hast Du Glück gehabt. Normal ist das überall ne Ordnungswidrigkeit (glaub 10€ hab ich damals mal bezahlt) und im Schadensfall auch grob Fahrlässig. Offizielle Strafen für Feuer im Wald fangen bei 25€ an und hören so um 50.000€ auf...
Ausnahmen nur bei ausdrücklicher Genehmigung des Grundeigentümers oder des Pächters und teilweise auch der Behörden. Die sollte in schriftlicher Form vorliegen. Und das auch nicht nur im Wald, sondern überall in der Öffentlichkeit. Du Darfst also auch nicht einfach auf dem Rathausplatz nen Grill aufstellen. Auch wenn da nix brennen kann und kein Schild steht.

In der Natur eigentlich Erlaubt ist hingegen eine offene Flamme (Angefangen über Feuerzeuge und Zigaretten bis hin zum Kocher), wenn nicht gerade Waldbrandgefahr besteht (dann ist alles verboten!!!)

Auch immer verboten ist offenes Licht (Kerze, Gaslaterne, Fackeln,... die ja nicht dauernd beaufsichtigt sind. 

Dennoch sollte man auch den Kocher nicht zu offen Platzieren, denn sonst lässt das Verbotsschild vom Förster oft nicht lange auf sich warten. Und auch mit dem Rauchen sollte man sich benehmen. Sprich nicht Kippe irgendwo austreten, sondern ab in den Wassergefüllten Ascher.

Siehe auch:
http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/ 
service&sports - wildes Campen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Anglerfreunde (29. August 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Das vergiss aber mal ganz schnell. Offenes Feuer (alles was man nicht sofort ausmachen kann) ist insbesondere in Wald und Flur Deutschlandweit nicht gestattet. ...........usw...
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 
Dann habe ich ja richtig Glück gehabt in meinem Leben oder muss ich noch mit 100 Jahren "Knast" rechnen |kopfkrat 
Ich finde es wird auch ein bisschen überzogen. 

Es gibt ein Motto "Leben und Leben lassen" wer aber die Nadel im Heuhaufen immer wieder sucht, der findet sie auch #q 

Ich habe aus meiner Erfahrung geplaudert, welche nicht bei jedem in die Tat umgesetzt werden muss. 

Gruß Kay


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet*

Mal was anderes:
Wie ist es *grundsätzlich mit dem Nachtangeln *in Rheinland-Pfalz (von mir aus auch auf bundesweiter Ebene) geregelt?
Das müsste doch eigentlich erlaubt sein und vereinsintern abgemacht werden, ob es gestattet ist, oder?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet*

Das mit dem Lagern, grillen, Feuer usw. ist gesetzlich ganz eindeutig geregelt, jedenfalls in RLP. Hier sind alle Flußufer Landschafts- bzw. Naturschutzgebiet und hier ist es gesetzlich verboten.
Das findest du in dem passenden Gesetzespassus.

Bei uns in der Tageszeitung war vor kurzem eine Serie über das grillen in der Freien Natur (hier sind es die Rheinwiesen). Dazu wurden diverse Interviews geführt und Reportagen gemacht.
Und hier hat die WaPo, die Stadt und die Behörden eine klare Aussage gemacht. Es ist grundsätzlich verboten, die ganze Sache wurde bisher nur geduldet. 

An einem von einem Angelverein gepachteten See kann die Sache aber wieder etwas anders aussehen. 
Wenn aber der Förster (oder andere rechtliche Personen) euch weghaben will, schaffen sie es.
Denn in fast jedem Erlaubnisschein gibt es den Satz "...das Angelgerät ist zu beaufsichtigen.." 
Und wenn man im Zelt und Schlafsack liegt, ist das Auslegungssache...


----------

